

Fiat Crowdsourcing Car Design - rosskimbarovsky
http://blog.crowdspring.com/2010/05/fiat-crowdsourcing-car-design/

======
tjpick
<http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/%22The_Homer%22>

------
ilkhd2
Cars are evil. the less are produced the better. Ride buses guys. And probably
try to crowdsource new public transportation.

~~~
jared314
Cars, trunks, and personal vehicles, in general, serve the public that exists
outside of a city. Yes, there is life outside the city.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Also, it serves the public that lives in cities with shitty public
transportation.

Example: Dallas. I'm about to borrow my girlfriend's car to go see a band.
Without her car, I'd have to catch a bus there - a bus that stops running in
an hour - and take the rail back to the nearest point to our apartment, which
is six miles away.

